# Wanted decat down pipes



## Mcgill (Oct 4, 2020)

Looking for some decat down pipes for my 102 tritium system


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is your y pipe 90 or 104


----------



## Mcgill (Oct 4, 2020)

I’ve got a linney 102 titanium exhaust internal diameter of y pipe is 76mm


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

4src had some cheap cast ones a while vack


----------

